# My store is finally back online!!!



## Lane (Feb 10, 2008)

After much time and a lot of research and html, java, hex code memorization... MY WEBSITE is back up and running!!!

I have a few more items to add once I finally get my camera figured out and light box built. Which will be this week. The "official" opening is going to be  Valentine's Day. I'd LOVE any input. ANY! Before I start massively advertising!

Check it out, I'd LOVE some feedback! (be honest!!)  www.LuxuryLaneSoap.com

I'm currently building a few other web pages for a few friends and building banners/avatars for etsy friends... I think I need a comfy computer chair!!!

OH OH! If I put your Etsy store on my Etsy page, Check it out!  http://www.luxurylanesoap.com/EtsyPages.html

I'll probably change the pictures every month to keep it current/interesting. If you have a certain picture you want showing for a certain month, just let me know!


----------



## Chay (Feb 10, 2008)

I took a peek at the home page.  In the sentence:
"PLUS we have lowered shipping prices while everyone else on the web has been increases theirs!"
I would change the word "increases" to "increasing"
I haven't looked at the rest of it but the home page looks great.


----------



## Lane (Feb 10, 2008)

Haha! My husband JUST pointed that out! THANK YOU!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2008)

Hope you sell a ton!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 10, 2008)

I am very impressed!  Good Job!!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 10, 2008)

it looks fabulous! super professional! one suggestion, i saw you have a link to an article on msn.....news articles aren't always posted forever. maybe write them and ask permission to reprint the article with appropriate credit given and put it on a separate page on your site so you don't end up with a dead link in a few months.


----------



## Lane (Feb 10, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Hope you sell a ton!


 ME TOO!!!!



			
				dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I am very impressed!  Good Job!!


 Thank you!



			
				WilsonFamilyPicnic said:
			
		

> it looks fabulous! super professional! one suggestion, i saw you have a link to an article on msn.....news articles aren't always posted forever. maybe write them and ask permission to reprint the article with appropriate credit given and put it on a separate page on your site so you don't end up with a dead link in a few months.


 I e-mailed them and I haven't gotten a response.  :? Hopefully soon... I'm wondering if I can go right ahead and copy it and credit to everyone possible? I really like having a link directly to a news source, but I totally understand if they dont keep the articles around...


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 10, 2008)

most articles stay up for quite a while...but if its info you plan to keep there permanently i'd hate to see it disappear a year from now. it will likely take them a few days to get back to you.

if they say no and the article does disappear, another suggestion would be to find an article published individual in a credible source. they are generally more than happy to allow you to reprint since you were polite to ask.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 10, 2008)

I really like your site! 8)   I've been thinking of going to a personal site and leave Etsy.  I'm just thinking.....  I could make more money that way for sure!  Great job again Lane and may you have the best of success!

Paul


----------



## ikindred (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## madpiano (Jan 1, 2010)

wow, your site looks great. But how did you do it ??? I tried to have a look at the source code, but there is none ? Is this from the Yahoo Site Builder ? If it is, then I am more than impressed that you managed to get such a nice site from it.


----------



## Soaps House (Jan 22, 2010)

I like your site also and I'm jealous...it looks really clean   We are still working on our site and I hope that it will be 100% soon.


----------



## IanT (Jan 22, 2010)

aaaaah! lane!!! good to see you back and running!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re:  Your Website*

WOW!! That is a very nice and interesting website.  The photo gallery is so colorful and full of awesome product!!  Great job.    I'm jealous too!!

craftgirl08


----------

